# Ignacy Jan Paderewski - Piano Concerto Op. 17



## ojoncas (Jan 3, 2019)

I've only discovered this concerto a few days ago, I like it a lot.
It is a little on the Brahms' style, with the similar pattern found in Brahms' 1st mov of his 1st piano concerto, but quite enjoyable, let's a less dramatic and more playful concerto.

Though, I'm really struggling finding good recordings. So far I've been sticking with 'Orchestra Sinfonia Varsovia: Maksymiuk / Paleczny'.

I like it, but if you have anything to suggest, go ahead! :tiphat:


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

There are two others worth your attention. Foremost is the sensational playing of Earl Wild with support from a surprising conductor: Arthur Fiedler. The other is with Piers Lane on Hyperion in their exhaustive, exhausting, and astounding series of Romantic Piano Concertos. If you really like this work (I sure do) don't pass up Paderewski's Symphony (Polonia). A wonderful pair of works. Too bad we don't have politicians of Paderewski's caliber today.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I have yet a fourth excellent recording of Paderewski's concerto, with Waldemar Malicki on piano and Wojciech Michniewski conducting the Gdansk Symphony, on Accord (apparently a French label). It's coupled with Paderewski's Polish Fantasy, op. 19. I can second mbhaub's recommendation of Paddy's symphony. I also heard a Violin Sonata on an LP years ago and liked it very much, but don't recall who played it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2019)

This is a really enjoyable piano concerto. I have the Hyperion recording.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Bravo, Paderewski! Bravo!


----------



## ojoncas (Jan 3, 2019)

Thank you for the suggestions!

There are apparently NO recordings of his symphony on Spotify. 

I’ll stick with Youtube for this one, I’ll give it a go.


----------

